# What Conformation To Look For In A Jumping Horse?



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lynxlover (Mar 11, 2012)

What are some ideal conformation points for a jumper?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

See if this helps

http://www.jwequine.com/jwequine/pdf/conformation101-jumper.pdf


----------



## tikapup1 (Nov 22, 2012)

In jumping, you generally want a horse that is built up hill, in other words their withers should be the highest point on the back. They should have a short back, or a square back. Meaning that their back is as long as their legs or a little shorter then their legs. A horse with a straight shoulder is also a better option. And, if your doing jumpers or eventing you want a horse with a little bit of attitude, and if your doing hunters, get a horse that's a little more laid back. Hope this helps.


----------

